# Professional Casting Instruction



## MrGreen740 (Jun 2, 2011)

I haven't found anyone willing to show me the ropes, so I signed up for some lessons at Mad River Outfitters. Anyone else done this? Any tips or questions you wished you asked while you were there?


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Depending on where you live, there are usually fly fishing clubs or organizations that one can join. They usually have opportunities to learn casting and going out. Around the Cincinnati area, the Buckeye United Flyfishers (BUFF) and I think around Columbus the Madmen or something like that...


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

professional casting.







just saying it makes me laugh.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Unfortunatley the columbus fly club does nothing as a club all summer, I know a couple of the guys at Mad River and there good people, I probably need to at least go take the beginer class at sometime.

I have tried to find other people around columbus to fly fish with but never get any offers, hoping to join the columbus group this fall, but with no group during the summer I don't know if thats my kinda club either.

Just my perspective.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out the COFF ( Central Ohio Fly Fishers) they are around and if you track down Tom Allen, he should be able to point you in the right direction. I am sure the MRO casting clinics woill be a great introduction to get you started before you develop some bad habbits, its just like Golf BTW... 

Salmonid


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm in the Columbus area. I normally fish smaller lakes and pvt ponds (when I can find them). I wish rain would STOP for a couple weeks. If it does, I'll be hitting the Darby or the Scioto (I know a pretty decent stretch of mostly wadable waters a ways south of C'Bus) or taking a trip to the Mad River if anyone wants to join me for some fly fishing. I don't have waders, but I may be getting some this weekend.... For the now, though, I'm restricted to bank fishing. If you want to try some bank fishing for the now, hit me up in a PM. I try to fish a few times a week, and as much as time allows on the weekends. I take my daughter fly fishing as much as possible, but she doesn't want to go every time...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

And I must quickly clarify...I'm not a professional caster or instructor. I just get out and fly fish a lot...


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

I have tried to find other people around columbus to fly fish with but never get any offers, hoping to join the columbus group this fall, but with no group during the summer I don't know if thats my kinda club either.

Just my perspective.[/QUOTE]

Hi sbreech mcoppel came out to my quarry to fish he is new to fly fishing.

That would be nice if you can teach us to flyfish in a clean clear quarry. My fly gear has been in my car for 10 weeks never used it . I can pay you in fishing lures. Thanks


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

No payment required.  We just need to coordinate some times.


----------



## MrGreen740 (Jun 2, 2011)

I had my first lesson today with Andy from Mad River Outfitters. I have to say it was definately worth the time and money. He was very,VERY patient and his teaching method made perfect sense. He told me I was using all power, no finesse and that I have to do the exact opposite. I had a great deal of difficulty getting a handle on the double haul, but I feel like I have a good foundation to start on. Money well spent.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im not so sure a double haul, which youll rarely, if ever, use here in Ohio is appropriate for a 1st lesson.  Glad your lesson went well, now it takes practice, practice, practice until it becomes second nature....
Salmonid


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> Im not so sure a double haul, which youll rarely, if ever, use here in Ohio is appropriate for a 1st lesson.  Glad your lesson went well, now it takes practice, practice, practice until it becomes second nature....
> Salmonid


Not sure where you're fishin' but I double haul every time I hit the water.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Not sure where you're fishin' but I double haul every time I hit the water.


Me, too, I do it a lot on long casts from my kayak. Maybe a little advanced for a beginner, but I think it is a skill worth learning.


----------



## MrGreen740 (Jun 2, 2011)

I told Andy, I'm going to be primarily fishing for bass/stripers in rivers and reservoirs so he was showing me how I can increase my distance and work on my timing. Timing and trying to overpower the cast instead of letting the rod do the work are definately my focus areas for right now! The funny thing is, I know what to stop doing but it's hard! Practice is fun though.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

MrGreen740 said:


> I told Andy, I'm going to be primarily fishing for bass/stripers in rivers and reservoirs so he was showing me how I can increase my distance and work on my timing. Timing and trying to overpower the cast instead of letting the rod do the work are definately my focus areas for right now! The funny thing is, I know what to stop doing but it's hard! Practice is fun though.


I'm the same way and I have been fly fishing for several years. I'll start to get sloppy with some casts, tell myself what I need to do, get focused and stop chucking and ducking!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

MrGreen740 said:


> I told Andy, I'm going to be primarily fishing for bass/stripers in rivers and reservoirs so he was showing me how I can increase my distance and work on my timing. Timing and trying to overpower the cast instead of letting the rod do the work are definately my focus areas for right now! The funny thing is, I know what to stop doing but it's hard! Practice is fun though.


timing is everything. power is used when tossing larger flies long distances. but at those distances, hookups are a matter of luck. Im talking 75-80 feet. these are only used for me when Im swinging streamers for steelhead in early fall.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> Not sure where you're fishin' but I double haul every time I hit the water.




Kinda hard for Mark to double haul stink bait ..lol..


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good one Tom...LOL ( IE Stink Bait) I guess if Stripers or steelies in a large river setting / large lake fishing then the Double haul is a must but thats pretty advanced casting for a beginner. I do a single haul most of the time and can easily get 80-90% of a fly line out in most situations. Even in the few saltwater applications I have been in, rarely do you need that much. Im still confidant that 99% of the fish I catch are within 30 ft or so from me, most closer then that, stealthy approach is part of what I teach folks when guiding to make up for the casting downfalls most beginners have. That certainly helps the hookup percentages also since there is not as much line-slack to deal with.

I guess Im sheltered since almost all of my stream casting is done sidearm or cross chest where a double haul or overhead cast is near impossible on the trout and smallie streams I fish. With that, I recant my earlier statement. 

Salmonid


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

if you want to cast really far, just get a catfish sinker and tie it to your line, then just do a forward cast as hard as you can. that is how i get my worms to the good spots


----------

